# 4 Questions



## raied (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi there.
New user in FreeBSD world, and I have some questions.

The wireless does not work after installing FreeBSD? How to activate it?
Can I install Gnome 2?
What is the difference between Debian kFreeBSD and FreeBSD?
Can I use FreeBSD for normal desktop use?

Thanks.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 24, 2014)

What is your wireless hardware?
See the Handbook section on Desktop Enviroments
As I understand it, it is Debian with FreeBSD kernel instead of the Linux.
Yes


----------



## kpa (Mar 24, 2014)

You might be better off by using PC-BSD since you're a newcomer to BSD. FreeBSD can do all of what you're asking but it takes quite a bit of know-how and experience to get everything working properly. PC-BSD is basically FreeBSD with pre-packaged and pre-configured desktop environment(s) that are ready to use out of the box.


----------



## raied (Mar 25, 2014)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> What is your wireless hardware?
> See the Handbook section on Desktop Enviroments
> As I understand it, it is Debian with FreeBSD kernel instead of the Linux.
> Yes



Hi! Thanks for reply pal.
How to know about wireless hardware?
And thanks for other info  :beergrin 



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> You might be better off by using PC-BSD since you're a newcomer to BSD. FreeBSD can do all of what you're asking but it takes quite a bit of know-how and experience to get everything working properly. PC-BSD is basically FreeBSD with pre-packaged and pre-configured desktop environment(s) that are ready to use out of the box.


Thank you buddy. I like to learn everything, not just have the OS in my laptop.  §e 
Also I don't have blank DVD to burn PC-BSD image lol.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 25, 2014)

Asking four unrelated questions in a single post does not get the best results.  Ask a single, specific question per thread, with a title that tells people what it is about.


----------



## raied (Mar 25, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Asking four unrelated questions in a single post does not get the best results.  Ask a single, specific question per thread, with a title that tells people what it is about.


ok sorry


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 26, 2014)

raied said:
			
		

> How to know about wireless hardware?


Check your hardware manual if it is notebook with the adapter built in or print on the stick if it is USB adapter. Also devinfo() and usbconfig() may give some glue. If a device is present during boot, it would be probably in boot messages, either identified with driver attached or listed as unknown. See dmesg() and the /var/run/dmesg.boot file.



> Also I don't have blank DVD to burn PC-BSD image lol.


You can download an image for the USB memory stick also.


----------

